# Royal Canin Gastrointestinal dry & wet food



## Stephjames512 (Aug 12, 2018)

Our puppy was having loose stools off and on a while ago and the vet had me home cooking food and we also gave him royal canin gastrointestinal wet food. He seemed to love the food and ate it very enthusiastically so I was asking if it's something he could continue.So long story short, I am feeding him the RC gastrointestinal dry food with some wet. He absolutely loves it, compared to the other food but does anyone have experience with this food? Do you think it's a longer term solution? thanks


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I think your vet can best advise you if he will need it long term but if he is doing well on it, me I'd sick with it. I actually like Royal Canin foods. I use Victor for my dogs but I have 4 dogs and RC is expensive. My cats however do eat RC, I have two long haired and one threw up everyday or so and I put her on the hairball formula. Only occasionally will she bring up a hairball and the others also do well on it too.


----------



## tammyw (May 7, 2018)

I’d love to know and if so maybe I’ll try it. My guy had a difficult road with raw and now I need to find something he will love as he is picky!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Once everything settles down to normal you could probably transition him over to RC Puppy food, non-prescription. Do a very very slow transition and you should be fine.

Of course you could choose to transition to another WSAVA compliant food as well, such as Purina Pro Plan, either puppy or all life stages. Purina Pro Plan makes a very nice Sensitive Skin and Stomach Salmon based food that seems to work well for a lot of dogs.

Of course, run any of this by your vet before changing.

Most dogs do not have to stay on prescription food for very long, just until all the irritation dies down.

Good luck.


----------

